

How did Apple forget to focus its product line-up? - ricw
http://ricw.svbtle.com/has-apple-forgotten-to-focus-its-products

======
mands
Interesting article. I wonder if the multiple, older, models are just a way to
clear excess inventory or if Apple really believes this allows them to
complete on cost as well. For instance the price difference is still excessive
when comparing the 5C against mid-range Android phones at which point if you
are buying Apple you may as well go for the top-range iPhone anyway.

------
bdcravens
The article says there's only 4 iPhones, but shows a variety of MacBook
configurations and says there's 10 different models. There's really only 5 (2
Airs, 2 Retina, 1 non-Retina). To count storage and memory differences as new
models, you'd have to do the same for the iPhone (3 storage options per, to
say nothing about different colors)

------
tonyarkles
It'd be really interesting to have a peek into Apple's supply chain to see how
many of these "outdated" models are still being produced, and how many of the
parts are newly produced vs. old stock (e.g. if the 2011-era CPUs being used
were made in 2011 or 2014).

------
Pephers
I completely agree with your points. In my opinion it was okay to sell the
second most recent version of their products as a cheaper option and a way to
clear stocks, but now they are selling products multiple generations ago which
doesn't make sense to me.

------
PaulHoule
If you think that is bad, try to understand the product lineup of Dell,
Lenovo, or Samsung.

~~~
somehnreader
They used to be better at it though.

